# A Slice Cube



## Hyperbolics (Apr 14, 2017)

So I made this slice cube. It turned out really well. I was inspired to make it from Nathan Wilson's video. This mod was good practice for extending pieces.




So for those who don't know, this is basically a fisher's cube which has been "fishered" again on another axis.


----------

